# HELP! Anyone know about ball pythons?



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

So my sis and I had a corn snake once and know a little bit about them having infections, burns and shedding issues. Now we adopted a ball python last year and she is due to shed this week or weekend. She has not eaten for over a month now. I thought it was mating season, but now my theory is that it could be because she might have an infection and not wanting to eat because of it? 

The one thing we are worried about is the pink on her belly. She never had pink on her belly before when shedding so this is strange to see. But I don't think we ever looked under her belly when her eyes are clouded because of how sensitive her skin is at that stage. 
I heard online that that the pink can be an indication of an infection, shedding, or from burns. I do have a flat heater under her rock but added flat green turf over it to not burn her. Even though the "lady" at the pet store said it does not burn the snake, I am still cautious about it burning her. 

I am taking her to the vet on Wednesday but I would like to know now so I know what to expect when i bring her in. 

Here is Freyja's belly. It's all the way from her neck to her tail:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Hmm from I've been reading it sound like she's getting ready to shed. See if her eyes turn color in the next couple of days. But I don't know for sure it's just what I've looked up concerning what you said.

I hope she is well!


----------



## Irish Eyes (May 19, 2015)

I keep snakes, including BPs. From what I can see in the photo, she looks like a healthy, normal BP. By now you should know if she's ok, or in need of vet care. Scarring can happen if she's burned, which you would probably notice by now IF it was a deep burn. Wheezing, should that happen, could be the result of a respiratory infection. As long as her habitat is clean, dry, and the proper temperature (BPs need a basking spot with a heat source from above, not below, and they need a higher temp in that area--around 90*, with a way to get out of that area and into a cooler area. UTHs usually work pretty well, but can overheat and cause burns. You may want to purchase a thermostat controller and a good thermometer to keep the temps in the right area for that particular species.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Agreed she looks healthy and likes she's just getting ready to shed. Pink bellies are usually one of the first signs of a BP getting ready to shed. Is the heater that you have under the rock inside or outside of the tank? BPs can stop eating for many reasons including their enclosure is too cold, they have internal parasites, they're having difficulty shedding, etc.


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Jun 3, 2015)

A lot of ball pythons bellies turn pink when they're about to shed. Her eyes should soon get cloudy and she'll shed off her old skin.

If the weather has been cold, her eating schedule may be thrown off. My biggest ball python fasts for the whole winter every year. When they're hungry, they'll eat.

She's very pretty. Congrats <3


----------

